# Little damascus



## tedsknives (Jan 27, 2013)

One of the last four pieces of damascus i forged before leaving NC.  4" drop point copper guard to match the color in the wood. Spacer is fiber and pewter. Handle is spalted maple. Have to come up with a good piece of leather now.


----------



## pridehide (Jan 27, 2013)

Now that is a nice one.


----------



## bear claw (Jan 27, 2013)

That's a beauty


----------



## sharpeblades (Jan 27, 2013)

Travis thats very nice


----------



## tedsknives (Jan 27, 2013)

Charles,papabear321, and Raleigh, thank you gentlemen


----------



## flintlocker (Jan 27, 2013)

Great looking knife. 
Looking forward to the sheath too!


----------



## SapeloJoeBro (Jan 27, 2013)

Beautiful, Sir.  Outstanding piece for the handle.


----------



## tedsknives (Jan 27, 2013)

Flintlocker and Sapelo, thank you sirs.


----------



## Warthawg (Jan 27, 2013)

Mighty nice!


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 27, 2013)

Travis - that is absolutely stunning.  You made the most of the colors in the wood - love it!


----------



## John I. Shore (Jan 27, 2013)

Good looking knife there Travis.  Good job.

John I.


----------



## Whiteeagle (Jan 27, 2013)

Mighty fine, Travis! Love the copper & maple. The spacers set the whole knife/handle off real good! Hope you will think about a two-tone sheath!........Doug


----------



## Razor Blade (Jan 27, 2013)

Travis , i would send any of that ole wood you have left over up here and i will dispose of it properly. Dont ever let me catch you with anything that looks like that again.



A beautiful piece of work brother, you should hold your head up high with that one my friend.


----------



## ncrobb (Jan 27, 2013)

That is awesome how the colors match.  The little details really can set something apart.  I have no doubt your sheath will be just as eye catching.  Can't wait to see the package.


----------



## fireman32 (Jan 27, 2013)

That is a beautiful knife, well done.


----------



## blues brother (Jan 28, 2013)

Trav,
When you showed me the raw materials for this knife the other day, l had no idea how gorgeous it would turn out. 
The spalted maple is unbelievable!
Awesome job! Can't wait to see the leather work.


----------



## Redbow (Jan 28, 2013)

Mighty fine work there Mr. Ted..


----------



## tedsknives (Jan 28, 2013)

Gentlemen, thank you all so much


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 28, 2013)

WOW , That is a beautiful knife sir!!!


----------



## jbrooker (Jan 28, 2013)

Mr. Travis that is absolutely beautiful, great job


----------



## bg7m (Jan 28, 2013)

Very nice


----------



## slightly grayling (Jan 28, 2013)

I really like the rake of that blade.  Beautiful work!


----------



## XIronheadX (Jan 28, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 28, 2013)

That is a beautiful piece!!!  LOVE the spalted maple!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 28, 2013)

Absolutely Beautiful!!!!


----------



## tedsknives (Jan 28, 2013)

Ladies and gentlemen, thank you all.


----------



## nkbigdog (Jan 28, 2013)

Love that handle Travis!! just makes the rest POP! Hope you recieved the pm on the other topic..Great Job gonna be hard to top that work with a sheath, but I know you will do it..


----------



## tedsknives (Jan 28, 2013)

bigdog, thanks so much   Pm sent


----------



## joe sangster (Jan 28, 2013)

Very nice , Trav !


----------



## Shug (Jan 28, 2013)

Mr Travis that is one sweet looking blade, I love damascus and that handle just sets it off.


----------



## tedsknives (Jan 28, 2013)

Doc and Shug, thank you both


----------



## FROGSLAYER (Jan 29, 2013)

Love this one!


----------



## tedsknives (Jan 29, 2013)

Frogslayer, thank you sir


----------



## gritsknives (Jan 29, 2013)

Just over the top beautiful! Cant wait to see the sheath.


----------



## albridges (Jan 29, 2013)

That is a beautiful work. Mighty fine craftsmanship.


----------



## fishbum2000 (Jan 29, 2013)

WOW awesome skills sir


----------



## Flhtglen (Jan 29, 2013)

I can't wait to see the leather on this one. That is a beautiful knife Travis! Great job!!!!


----------



## tedsknives (Jan 29, 2013)

grits, albridges,fishbum and Glen, thanks to all of you.


----------



## blues brother (Jan 30, 2013)

Trav,
Quit playing with Kota...and post up the pics of the leather!


----------



## booger105 (Jan 30, 2013)

MAN, that knife is the bomb!  The fella that winds up with it is gonna be one lucky dude.  Did ya sharpen the tip?
When you gonna post some pictures of the leather?
Awesome knife there Mr. Travis. 

 P.S. I'm a newbie to this site.


----------



## gritsknives (Jan 30, 2013)

Hey Travis if that beauty is for sale please PM me with a price. I might have to break out the piggy bank and try to get this one. The colors are so great together! House


----------



## gatexaroo (Jan 30, 2013)

Travis that is awesome. Can't wait to seemthe leather!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 30, 2013)

Beautiful work Travis.   Some of the best I've seen U do!


----------



## Havana Dude (Jan 30, 2013)

I am not the jealous type at all, but I sure do envy your talent sir. Truly a work of art.


----------



## tedsknives (Jan 30, 2013)

Booger105, the tip will be sharpened. BTW, found the leather today.
House, Patric,and boneboy, thank you all so much.
Havana Dude, once in a while I get it right.I got lucky on this one. And thank you for the compliment.


----------



## tedsknives (Jan 30, 2013)

gritsknives said:


> Hey Travis if that beauty is for sale please PM me with a price. I might have to break out the piggy bank and try to get this one. The colors are so great together! House



House, sorry, that one was ordered special.


----------



## woodyjim (Jan 31, 2013)

Wow


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 31, 2013)

Fine lookin' work, sir. That looks like just about a perfect all-around knife design, and great detaill work on it.


----------



## blues brother (Jan 31, 2013)

Guys, pics of this knife DO NOT do it justice. I had the pleasure of holding it today. It is a masterpiece. Also got to see the start of the leather. I am lucky to live so close to Travis.

BTW... KOTA is training Travis very well!


----------



## tedsknives (Feb 1, 2013)

Thanks guys


----------



## booger105 (Feb 1, 2013)

I saw the leather being worked on today.
The cow and pig  that gave their lives for this sheath would be proud!  It's gonna be bad to the bone folks!


----------



## tedsknives (Feb 1, 2013)

Mike and booger, thanks guys


----------



## Yellowshell (Feb 7, 2013)

I love that handle!


----------



## SAhunter (Feb 10, 2013)

Travis,
One of a kind. That maple is beautiful. All of us on Woodys are lucky to get a view of the many talents by you all. True artistry.


----------



## tedsknives (Feb 10, 2013)

Yellowshell and SAhunter, thank you gentlemen


----------



## Joecefus89 (Feb 11, 2013)

That's beautiful work. Love the handle.


----------

